# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Αυγοτροφή για το βάψιμο της μάσκας της καρδερίνας

## jk21

Ζεσταινουμε

 500 ml γαλα 


στο οποιο εχουμε διαλυσει 

2 κουταλια του γλυκου παπρικα ,

2 κουταλιες της σουπας εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας ή κατηφέ ή ανθους ταραξακου σε γλυκερινη

 και

1/4 του κουταλιου του γλυκου σπιρουλινα 

Μολις παει  να παρει βραση ,ριχνουμε και ανακατευουμε αμεσως 12 κουταλιες της σουπας πολεντα (σιμιγδαλι  καλαμποκιου ) 



και χαμηλωνουμε τη φωτια .

Οταν στο ανακατεμα βλεπουμε οτι παει να σφιξει και αρχιζει να διακρινεται ο πατος ,ριχνουμε μεσα το περιεχομενο ενος πολυκοφτη τυπου μουλτι ,στον  οποιο ειχαμε λιωσει σε 50 ml γαλα ,οσο σπανακι (καλα πλυμμενο ,καθαρισμενο και κομμενο ) μπορουσαμε να χωρεσουμε στο μουλτι (εναλλακτικα μπορουμε να βαλουμε φυλλα απο ταραξακο καλα πλυμμενα ) 

 (η μορφη του λιωμενου σπανακιου ,ειναι σαν το << πεστο >> της φωτο 

Συνεχιζουμε το ανακατεμα και οταν παει να σφιξει και να ειναι ξανα διακριτος ο πατος  ,ριχνουμε 4 αυγα  ωμα και συνεχιζουμε το ανακατεμα για 10 λεπτα σιγα σιγα σε χαμηλη φωτια ,για την σιγουρη αποτροποη κινδυνου σαλμονελλας 

Προς το τελος ριχνουμε 1 κουταλια της σουπας μελι και ανακατευουμε ελαχιστα και βγαζουμε απο τη φωτια

η κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη ειναι ετοιμη



την απλωνουμε σε λαδοκολλα και αφηνουμε να κρυωσει




κοβουμε μεριδες που να τελειωνουν σε ενα τριημερο και αποθηκευουμε στην καταψυξη 

εκτος καταψυξης ,κρατα στη συντηρηση ανετα 5 μερες αλλα στο τριημερο πρεπει να την τελειωνουμε για μεγιστη θρεπτικη αξια 


η αυγοτροφη ειναι καταλληλη για συχνη χρηση στη συντηρηση ,αφου εχουν αφαιρεθει αρκετα αυγα ,απο αντιστοιχη για μεγαλωμα των νεοσσων

Η αυγοτροφη ,ειναι καταλληλη και για τα αλλα ειδη πτηνων και ειδικα για παπαγαλους που δεν τρωνε χορταρικα και φρουτα

----------


## mparoyfas

στο μυαλο μου ησουν!! , οτι σκεφτομουν κατι με σπανακι που τωρα ειναι στα φορτε του και θα κρατηθεί καιρο, αλλα δεν μου έβγαινε καλο σε ψωμένια , οτι πρεπει για να βγαλουμε χειμώνα !!! θα δοκιμαστεί άμεσα στις κατσίκες μου :wink:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ιδέα.
Θα τη δοκιμάσω με κόκκινη πιπεριά.

----------


## jk21

Ξεχασα να αναφερω στη συνταγη και 2 κουταλιων της σουπας τριμμενων πολυ καλα σπορων αγκαθιου Μαριας ,αφου πρωτα ειχαν καλα ξεπλυθει 

Προαιρετικα μπορουμε να βαλουμε και 1 κουταλι ρηχο ζεολιθο (εχω βαλει και βαζω εδω και μηνες πια στην αυγοτροφη ,σε μικρες ποσοτητες ) ή και ξυσμα καλα πλυμμενης φλουδας πορτοκαλιου (εχει και αυτη ποσοτητα λουτεινης ,εκτος του αρωματος και καποιων καλων θρεπτικων ιδιοτητων )

----------


## jk21

σημερα εκανα νεα παρτιδα με καποιες αλλαγες


αντι σπανακι ,ειχα  αρκετο 

*ταραξακο*




και 

*φυλλα μπροκολου* 




και να το αποτελεσμα 




η προηγουμενη ,ομολογουμενως ειχε τρομερη αποδοχη απο ολα τα πουλια και αυτο ειναι το σημαντικο ,γιατι 4 καρδερινουλες  (του Σταματη και η μια του Στελιου ) ειναι εντελως νεες στην εκτροφη μου και οχι συνηθισμενες σε κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη 

Στελιο ειδικα η δικια σου την τσακιζει !!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη πόσες ώρες διατηρείται η αυγοτροφή αυτή στην ταΐστρα;

----------


## jk21

ανετα μεχρι το απογευμα  ......  αν εχω βαλει παρα πολυ και εχει μεινει λιγο .Μενει λιγη ,μονο οταν δινω στην πορεια της ημερας μπουμπουκια με ημιωριμο σπορο ταραξακου και την << κανουν ταρατσα >> με εκεινον  

Μιλαμε για μια αυγοτροφη με χαμηλα λιπαρα , αφου εχει μειωμενη ποσοτητα αυγων και μπορει να γινει ακομα πιο διαιτης αλλαζοντας κροκους με επιπλεον ασπραδια 


παρουσιαζω την αυγοτροφη στις καρδερινες ,αλλα ειναι για καθε πουλι σαν ιδεα ,με τροποποιησεις ισως ανα περιοδο παροχης και ισως ανα ειδος ,κυριως ως προς τα λιπαρα της

----------


## ninos

> Στελιο ειδικα η δικια σου την τσακιζει !!!!


Ίσως Δημήτρη ο λόγος ειναι η παρακάτω. Εγω τους έφτιαχνα αυτή. Εχουν αρκετες διαφορες βέβαια, αλλά σημασία έχει που την τρώει και αυτή και τα άλλα σου πουλάκια.

*Μείγμα λαχανικών / χορταρικών για τεμπέληδες, σε 5 βήματα*

----------


## jk21

Ετσι ! 

... που λεει και μια ψυχη

----------


## jk21

ξεχασα να αναφερω και την προσθηκη 2 κουταλιων της σουπας ,προβρασμενο για 10 λεπτα μαυροσησαμο 

*Nigella sativa ,black cumin μαυροσησαμο ,μαυροκούκι*το οποιο μπαινοντας στο γαλα που ζεσταινεται ,βραζει και λιγο ακομα και γινεται αρκετα μαλακο και οπως ειδα το τρωνε μια χαρα !!

σε ξερη μορφη ειχα δει μικρη αποδοχη

----------


## legendguards

Η πρωτη δοκιμη αυτης της αυγοτροφης
νομιζω καλα μου βγηκε
 τα υλικα τα ιδια με την συνταγη απλως προσθεσα 1 1/2 κουταλια σπορους Οινοθερας Βιεννης



G][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι να εχει αποδοχη ! αν με το ξεπαγωμα βγαζει αρκετη υγρασια ,να την αφηνεις πανω σε χαρτι κουζινας να απορροφα .Τα χορταρικα παντα βγαζουν λιγο

----------


## okeanos

Καλημέρα . Που βρίσκουμε καλεντουλα ή κατηφε ή ανθούς ταραξακου σε γλυκερινη ? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

Καλεντουλα αποξηραμενη βρισκεις πανευκολα σε μαγαζια με βοτανα στο κεντρο της Αθήνας (οδος ευρυπιδου ή αθηνας  ειναι συγκεντρωμενα ) αλλα και σε αλλες πολεις οπου υπαρχουν αντιστοιχα καταστηματα .Ταραξακο βρισκεις μονο φυλλα αποξηραμενο στα ιδια καταστηματα .Σου κανουν και αυτα ελλειψει λουλουδιων ,μπου μπορεις μονο να συλλεξεις σε οποια παρκα βρισκεις φρεσκο φυτρωμενο .Κατηφε μπορεις να παρεις σπορο ή μικρα φυτωρια και να βαλεις την ανοιξη να αναπτυχθει .Δεν υπαρχει αποξηραμενος 

Ετοιμο εκχυλισμα σε γλυκερινη υπαρχει της soria natural μονο ταραξακο νομιζω ,ενω υπαρχουν διαφορα εκχυλισματα κατηφε υγρα ή σκονη εταιριων για πτηνα

----------


## okeanos

Σε ευχαριστω αύριο θα δοκιμάσω να φτιάξω πρώτη φορά αυγοτροφη

----------


## okeanos

Την έφτιαξα  με μερικές παραλλαγές στα υλικά . Προσθεσα λιγο chia που είχα  λίγο κινοα και τσουκνίδα  . Η απορία μου ειναι Έτσι υγρή  πρέπει να είναι? Φυσικά την άφησα να τραβήξει τα υγρα στο μάτι αλλα δεν γινόταν άλλο θα καιγόταν στο τελος

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα ειναι και τα υλικα που προσθεσες 

υγρη δεν ειναι ... λασπερη  ελαφρως ναι 

οση μεινει στο ψυγειο για λιγες μερες ,αστην πανω σε χαρτι κουζινας και θα τραβηξει υγρασια καπως και θα ειναι σαν ζυμη για κουραμπιεδες (αψητη ) αν ξερεις 

στην καταψυξη αυτη που θα μπει ,οταν θα ξεκαταψυχεις ,θα ειναι λιγοτερο λασπερη συνηθως .ξεπαγωνε παντως πανω σε χαρτι κουζινας 

μην σε νοιαζει .αν δοκιμασουν θα την αλλαζουν τα φωτα μετα

----------


## okeanos

Ναι λασπερη  Είναι . Μια θυλικια καναρα που έχω μόνη της ήδη την τσάκισε.  Τα άλλα θα δείξουν . Ευχαριστώ

----------


## legendguards

> Καλεντουλα αποξηραμενη βρισκεις πανευκολα σε μαγαζια με βοτανα στο κεντρο της Αθήνας (οδος ευρυπιδου ή αθηνας  ειναι συγκεντρωμενα ) αλλα και σε αλλες πολεις οπου υπαρχουν αντιστοιχα καταστηματα .Ταραξακο βρισκεις μονο φυλλα αποξηραμενο στα ιδια καταστηματα .Σου κανουν και αυτα ελλειψει λουλουδιων ,μπου μπορεις μονο να συλλεξεις σε οποια παρκα βρισκεις φρεσκο φυτρωμενο .Κατηφε μπορεις να παρεις σπορο ή μικρα φυτωρια και να βαλεις την ανοιξη να αναπτυχθει .Δεν υπαρχει αποξηραμενος 
> 
> Ετοιμο εκχυλισμα σε γλυκερινη υπαρχει της soria natural μονο ταραξακο νομιζω ,ενω υπαρχουν διαφορα εκχυλισματα κατηφε υγρα ή σκονη εταιριων για πτηνα


Υπάρχει ταραξακο ή dandelion όπως γράφει στο κουτί , τσουκνίδα,αγκινάρα και αγκάθι Μαρίας νομιζω και προπολη της soria natural

Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk

----------


## okeanos

Γεννήθηκα μέχρι στιγμής 3 μουλοι καρδερινοκαναρα και μπορει και τεταρτο αυριο . δεν τα περίμενα . Έλεγα θα ητάν ασπορα και δεν τα κοιταξα ποτέ με φακο . Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι σαν αυγοτροφη τους βάζω αυτή που είναι για βάψιμο της μάσκας Μια και τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά  που  έχω την τιμούν δεόντως. Το ζευγάρι αυτό ούτε που την ακουμπάει 5μερες  . Τους έβαλα και αυγό  σε άλλη αυγοθηκη και το τσακιζουν .Να σταματήσω την αυγοτροφη που έχω φτιάξει ?να την βάζω παράλληλα ή να κάνω κάτι άλλο  .  Ευχαριστω 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9060I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αν και αρκει και το αυγο απο τη στιγμη που το αποδεχονται , αν θες  παρε μικρο μερος απο την κρεμωδη αυτη αυγοτροφη και ανακατεψε την στο μουλτι με ιδια ποσοτητα τριμμενης φρυγανιας ή σιμιγδαλιου ή πολεντας και θα παρει μια αφρατη υφη .Δωσε και πιθανον να την τρωνε ετσι 

δες εδω πως ειχα κανει εγω την κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη ,με την προσθηκη καλαμποκαλευρου με αντιστοιχο τροπο 

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς ποστ37*

----------


## teo24

Λοιπον εχθες την εκανα κι εγω για να δω τη αποδοχη θα εχει.Εκανα στο 1/3 την ποσοτητα και δεν εβαλα μελι(δεν ειχα) οπως και κατηφε εβαλα σε τριμα απ τα πεταλλα που εχω,οπως και απο χορτα εβαλα σπανακι και ιταλικο ραδικι που δεν αφηνουν ουτε κοτσανι.Μπορω να πω οτι για 15 λεπτα δεν εφευγαν απ την αυγοθηκη ολα τα πουλια,κι ολο εκει πανε συνεχεια απ το πρωι.
οριστε κα η οψη της 
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## nikolaslo

Επειδη το ειχα παρακανει με την αλλη και βαρεθηκα εγω να την μαγειρευω ποσο μαλλον τα πουλια να την τρωνε ειπα να κανω και μια διαφορετικη... στα χωρτα εβαλα ταραξακο σπανακι και γλιστριδα.το εκχύλισμα δεν το εβαλα αλλα δεν ξερω...αυτο υπαρχει ετοιμο πρεπει να το φτιαξω πως γινεται.

----------


## jk21

δεν θα φτιαξεις .... εχω να σου φερω βρε ..... ξερεις ... αραχτοι στην ξαπλωστρα , ο κορινθιακος γυαλι , ζεστη , στο ενα ποτηρι ο φρεντο και στο αλλο εκχυλισμα λουτεινης χαχαχαχα  o καιρος γαρ εγγυς !!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Στην ξαπλωστρα καλα ειναι για μεσα στη θαλασσα δεν ειναι ακομα...πολυ κρυο.
Θελω γιατι θα την φτιςχνω πιο συχνα

----------


## jk21

Σημερα εκανα νεα παρτιδα για τα πουλακια μου 

Υλικα;  ειπα να κανω διαφορα κολπα ....

Γαλα φρεσκο πληρες  750 ml 
Αυγα  8 αυγα 
Κινοα 4 κουταλιες της σουπας O σπόρος κινόα και η αξία του στη διατροφή των πτηνών
Μαυροσησαμο (nigella sativa  Nigella sativa ,black cumin μαυροσησαμο ,μαυροκούκι
Σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου (πολεντα ) 18 κουταλιες της σουπας
Κιμας σογιας ( 1 κουταλια της σουπας )
Αρακας μιση κουπα 
Κale ( ιδανικη πηγη λουτεινης )  3 φυλλα  Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας post 189 και 190
Γλυστριδα (μιση κουπα τριμμενη στο μουλτι μαζι με τον αρακα , το kale  και λιγο γαλα )  Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας ποστ 1
goji berry  1 κουταλια της σουπας τριμμενη σε μουλτι Goji berry: Τροφή ή φάρμακο;
Γυρη  1 κουταλια της σουπας Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
Πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα ( οση προβλεπεται απ το σκευασμα για το βαρος των στερεων υλικων της τροφης ) 
Σπαθολαδο ( 1 κουταλια της σουπας ) Σπαθόλαδο
Eκχυλισμα καλεντουλας  σε γλυκερινη 1 κουταλια της σουπας 
Μουσταλευρια ( 1 κουταλια της σουπας που εφτιαξα  απο Κορινθιακη σταφίδα  ,  δωρο του Nικολα του nicolaslo )

το αποτελεσμα;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Μουσταλευρια?
πως την φτιαχνεις? και τι δινει στα πουλια?

----------


## jk21

Αλευρι και μουστος απο σταφιδες ! Δινει οτι μπορει να δωσει η ξακουστη κοκκινη κορινθιακη σταφιδα 

η κλασσικη συνταγη αλλα χωρια να  βαζω σταχτη για να ετοιμασω το μουστο .Δειτε εδω 

http://www.mageirikesdiadromes.gr/co...atid=9&id=6556

*Κορινθιακη σταφιδα*



φουλ αντιοξειδωτικες ιδιοτητες και οχι μονο

----------


## kostas karderines

Παιδιά,παστουρμά τρώνε οι καρδερινες?  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy: 


Υ.Γ πάντως οι σταφίδες που μου εστειλε ο Νικόλας (nikolaslo )ήταν απαιχτες, τις τσακισα!

----------


## jk21

Κωστα στις αυγοτροφες με ζωικη πρωτεινη , σε συμπληρωματα ζωικης πρωτεινης ή σε τιποτα μαινοτροφες μην αποκλειεις τιποτα .... 

τη μουσταλευρια την εδωσα αντι μελιου , μια που ειχα φτιαξει αρκετη ποσοτητα (εχω ακομα ) και ξερω οτι εχει σημαντικη θρεπτικη αξια

----------


## stefos

> Παιδιά,παστουρμά τρώνε οι καρδερινες? 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ πάντως οι σταφίδες που μου εστειλε ο Νικόλας (nikolaslo )ήταν απαιχτες, τις τσακισα!



Παστουρμά μόνο αν είναι με τσιμενι
Για να βάψει ή μάσκα χαχαχαχα!!!!

----------


## stefos

Δημητρη εχυλισμα καλεντουλας ή κατιφε που βρισκεις???
Στα βιολογικα εχει????

----------


## nikolaslo

> Παιδιά,παστουρμά τρώνε οι καρδερινες? 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ πάντως οι σταφίδες που μου εστειλε ο Νικόλας (nikolaslo )ήταν απαιχτες, τις τσακισα!


Εγω παντως τους εβαλα παιδακια και τα εφαγαν...

----------


## jk21

φτιαχνω μονος μου εδω και χρονια σε γλυκερινη ...  δεν θυμαμαι να το προσπαθησε και κανενας αλλος .Κατηφε εκχυλισματα , εχουν οι περισσοτερες εταιριες με συμπληρωματα για πουλια .Καποτε τα προοριζαν για τα κιτρινα καναρινια , στην πορεια τα προτεινανε και για την μασκα της καρδερινας , καποια αρχισανε να αναφερουν και τα κοκκινα δειλα δειλα 

να και σημερινο βιντεακι με γλυστριδα διαθεσιμη (παντα οταν εχω ) και αυγοτροφουλα σπεσιαλ για την μασκα , που της δινουν και καταλαβαινει !

----------


## jk21

Γαρδελακια στη σειρα για να προλαβουν να φανε αυγοτροφουλα .Πανικος

----------

